# Stuff Never Heard on Hearth.com



## Paul L (Nov 21, 2013)

I took the last baby step of my project today, filling some hollow cement block with Roxul as there was a bit of warmth getting through to the mantel. It occurred to me as I was stuffing away ... I've never heard anyone here say

"I gently set the Roxul in place and then closed it up"

Not once


----------



## adrpga498 (Nov 21, 2013)

Well you are then the 1st.  Congrats.


----------



## Paul L (Nov 21, 2013)

"Sounds like your wood is a little too dry"


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2013)

"Hey BB. What is your Paypal address?".


----------



## newcomtd (Nov 21, 2013)

"Well your insert is rated for 2,800 square feet; I'm not sure why it isn't heating 2,800 square feet."


----------



## osagebow (Nov 21, 2013)

"You really shouldn't buy that second chainsaw"


----------



## dmmoss51 (Nov 21, 2013)

"I planned ahead for my new wood stove and started cutting wood 3 years ago"


----------



## Slow1 (Nov 21, 2013)

"I miss my oil heat"


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 21, 2013)

"wood heat is too much work and mess-I just turned up the thermostat"


----------



## Paul L (Nov 21, 2013)

"Should I get a wood shed or a pool ?"


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 21, 2013)

" I bought my Blaze King based on looks alone."


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2013)

"My wife doesn't care what the stove looks like.".


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2013)

"I ordered the part on the Harman website...".


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 21, 2013)

-Fiskars suck

-How can I make more creosote?! 

-So my neighbor wants me to try to have smoky fires more often...

-I hate when the tree service dumps these huge piles of free oak in my yard!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 21, 2013)

"Congrats. That Poulan is one hell of a chainsaw."


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 21, 2013)

" If your glass ain't black, you're not burning right! "


----------



## Highbeam (Nov 22, 2013)

Beetle-Kill said:


> " If your glass ain't black, you're not burning right! "


 
That's questionable, since as a BK owner you know to expect some black if you're burning right.

How about... my woodstock is not perfect? Oh snap...


----------



## vwmike (Nov 22, 2013)

"I need a smaller truck"


----------



## Cynnergy (Nov 22, 2013)

"So you put the fan to blow the hot air out of the stove room..."


----------



## Dustin (Nov 22, 2013)

It's okay to burn tires............;-)


----------



## Charles1981 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have too much wood


----------



## rkshed (Nov 22, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> "Congrats. That Poulan is one hell of a chainsaw."


 This made me laugh out loud!


----------



## Oregon aloha (Nov 22, 2013)

I think you need to open a window or two the wood heat has gone to you head.


----------



## ColdNH (Nov 22, 2013)

sure that homemade  barrel stove will be safe in your house.


----------



## newcomtd (Nov 22, 2013)

rkshed said:


> This made me laugh out loud!


Me too


----------



## mellow (Nov 22, 2013)

If you see smoke you know your burning it right.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 22, 2013)

"wow , oil is cheap this winter"


----------



## dmmoss51 (Nov 22, 2013)

ColdNH said:


> sure that homemade  barrel stove will be safe in your house.


 

Wait, I thought this would be my next stove, you know the double one thought it was the solutioneveryone's looking for for that all night burn!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2013)

"I was thrilled to discover that my new stove was made in China."


----------



## logger (Nov 22, 2013)

"split / seasoned oak and locust, free to a good home."


----------



## Slow1 (Nov 22, 2013)

"I'm the insured/experienced/bonded guy who gets cheap wood taking down trees from Craigslist postings."


----------



## Paul L (Nov 22, 2013)

"I've tried both and I much prefer fatwood to Super Cedars"


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 22, 2013)

I'll skip the maple....make mine pine!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2013)

"Yeah a chimney sweep would cost you too much for that 40 ft chimney and 12 pitch roof. What you do is you go pick up a six pack and some rods and brushes...".


----------



## Slow1 (Nov 22, 2013)

"Yeah, sure - running your chimney out a window sounds like a great idea, no point in paying for chimney parts you don't really need"


----------



## BCC_Burner (Nov 22, 2013)

woodgeek said:


> I'll skip the maple....make mine pine!



I would absolutely say that.  My burning season is much longer than my "seasoning" part of the year, so I want the fastest drying wood I can find.  If you haven't seen an NC-30 with a box full of dry 3x3 pine splits, you haven't lived.  

"Why bother with a hearth pad, it will just feel like you have in floor radiant heat."


----------



## Grisu (Nov 22, 2013)

"Sure, you can burn green wood."


----------



## Trktrd (Nov 22, 2013)

I paint my railroad ties "Day-Glo" for those pretty holiday fires!


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

"Yes...you can have too many saws."


----------



## Jags (Nov 22, 2013)

"My neighbor doesn't even know that I have an Outside wood boiler."


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 22, 2013)

soaking wood in gasoline does result in short hot fires


----------



## jeff_t (Nov 22, 2013)

"This newfangled EPA stove don't make no heat"
"The guy I bought it from said it was dry"
"My installer said it was fine"
"Blaze Kings are ugly"

It's opposite day at this house.


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 22, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> soaking wood in gasoline does result in short hot fires


True dat!


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 22, 2013)

jeff_t said:


> "This newfangled EPA stove don't make no heat"


That was quite the popular topic last winter from one member over on AS! (actually, kinda still going on) He banned his EPA "POS" to the garage, said it may yet end up in scrap!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2013)

We get three or four of those every season.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 22, 2013)

safety gear is for wimps !
sell your chaps and chainsaw helmet or better yet leave them for free by the road...


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 22, 2013)

running straight ethanol in your saw is better for it..


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 22, 2013)

bigger saws are just harder to hold, get a cheap electric one to heat the house...


----------



## Ashful (Nov 22, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> "wood heat is too much work and mess-I just turned up the thermostat"


I have actually heard that one here before.


----------



## Andy S. (Nov 22, 2013)

"That's enough about stoves. Let's talk politics."


----------



## bgoodwithwood (Nov 22, 2013)

"Flames shooting out of your chimney are the secondary burn taking place...."


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Nov 22, 2013)

bgoodwithwood said:


> "Flames shooting out of your chimney are the secondary burn taking place...."


  omg thats funny (wiping snorted beer off the screen!)


----------



## Charles1981 (Nov 22, 2013)

I don't get jealous when i see a wood pile bigger than mine.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2013)

"This damn thing burns too long. Is there some way to shorten the burn time?"


----------



## bgoodwithwood (Nov 22, 2013)

"Yes, the amount of wood that guy delivered in his pickup is a full cord...."


----------



## Firedancer (Nov 22, 2013)

"I've never heard of anyone monitoring the temperature of an insert."



(Never heard that here BUT that's what my DEALER said!)


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 22, 2013)

woodgeek said:


> I'll skip the maple....make mine pine!



We burn 95% pine...


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2013)

"Super Cedars don't burn worth a damn."


----------



## Grisu (Nov 22, 2013)

"Yep, that oak that your father cut, split and stacked when you weren't even born is seasoned for sure."


----------



## Sinngetreu (Nov 22, 2013)

" I buy ALL of my firewood at the gas station. Its just so convenient."


----------



## molly1414 (Nov 22, 2013)

"I wish I would have purchased  the smaller stove".


----------



## Grisu (Nov 22, 2013)

stoveguy2esw said:


> omg thats funny (wiping snorted beer off the screen!)



+1


----------



## ailanthus (Nov 22, 2013)

"Logging off now.  Have to attend to some of my other interests"


----------



## Ashful (Nov 23, 2013)

"The trouble with BrotherBart is that he has no sense of humor."

"I'm sure BrowningBAR is finished 'arranging' his stoves."

"Woodstock screwed me!"


----------



## Redbarn (Nov 23, 2013)

"Glad I didn't get the OAK. The drafts in this old house provide plenty of fresh air"


----------



## tickbitty (Nov 23, 2013)

My heatpump really makes the house toasty.


----------



## Paul L (Nov 23, 2013)

"I just got off the phone with Vermont Castings customer support and they were very helpful resolving issues with my old stove"


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 23, 2013)

Lovin my new electric fireplace!


----------



## northwinds (Nov 23, 2013)

Prefab open fireplaces rule!


----------



## bag of hammers (Nov 23, 2013)

Pressure treated plywood scraps make awesome kindling


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 23, 2013)

I have too much seasoned wood on hand.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 23, 2013)

Joful said:


> "The trouble with BrotherBart is that he has no sense of humor."
> 
> "I'm sure BrowningBAR is finished 'arranging' his stoves."
> 
> "Woodstock screwed me!"


 
Backwoods Savage told me to stack my oak on pallets and I could burn it after 6 months seasoning

Brother Bart quit beating around the bush


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 23, 2013)

I prefer green wood. That dry stuff burns too darn fast.


----------



## webbie (Nov 23, 2013)

"Monitoring the output air temperature from your pellet stove is not the scientific method"
"You should only buy stoves from vendors that advertise on hearth.com"


----------



## CenterTree (Nov 23, 2013)

_"Please stop posting PICS of your stove/hearth. You are using up too much band width"._


----------



## gyrfalcon (Nov 23, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I prefer green wood. That dry stuff burns too darn fast.


Don't laugh  We may not see that here, but I've actually been told that by old-time rural burners around here.


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 23, 2013)

gyrfalcon said:


> Don't laugh  We may not see that here, but I've actually been told that by old-time rural burners around here.


 I've been told that too by some not so old timers


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 23, 2013)

Scored 3 cords of Black Walnut today, from a CL ad titled "Will deliver FREE, to anyone willing to take, _my worthless Black Walnut tree!_


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 23, 2013)

weatherguy said:


> I've been told that too by some not so old timers



Me too! I had the green vs seasoned debate with my 40 something tree guy friend last guy year. I chose to let him be right in hopes that he'd dump some too dry wood at my house some time to get rid of it.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Nov 23, 2013)

weatherguy said:


> I've been told that too by some not so old timers


Yeah.  But "old time burners," I meant people brought up in old ways of burning for generation after generation.  If the old smoke dragon is still intact and heats the house on green wood, why fix what isn't broke?

Most rural folks aren't tied into keeping up with the latest and greatest, and I've found very few who even know about EPA stoves.  I've had many a head shaken at me, old and young, over my insistence on burning dry wood.  Most of them don't think I really do it seriously anyway because they never see smoke coming out of my chimney.


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 23, 2013)

gyrfalcon said:


> Most of them don't think I really do it seriously anyway because they never see smoke coming out of my chimney.



That's funny.


----------



## cwill (Nov 23, 2013)

"This stove sucks, I should of kept my prefab open fireplace"

"wood heat is too warm for me"

"I like the warmth of the forced-air gas heat better"


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 23, 2013)

"wood only heats you once...I froze my azz off chopping and stacking wood."


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 23, 2013)

"Hearing that wood stove kick on in the middle of the night makes me cringe....I see $$$ flying up the flue!"


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Nov 23, 2013)

" So, you cut it last week....yeah, it should be ready to burn in a week or two."


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 23, 2013)

"Backwoods Savage had to clean his chimney this week."


----------



## CenterTree (Nov 24, 2013)

_Good news,,, the wife and I just discovered the cutest colony of CARPENTER  ANTS  making their way into the basement.   They are really fascinating to watch."_


----------



## mudr (Nov 24, 2013)

"my significant other told me I need to spend more time on hearth.com"


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 24, 2013)

my wife told me to take a nap on the couch, then she brought in enough wood for the week,loaded the stove, lit it, and adjusted the secondary air all on her own, now she won't let me touch the stove....


----------



## Oregon aloha (Nov 24, 2013)

rowerwet said:


> my wife told me to take a nap on the couch, then she brought in enough wood for the week,loaded the stove, lit it, and adjusted the secondary air all on her own, now she won't let me touch the stove....



This truly happened in my house. The wife is doing a great job of running the stove (She lets me run the stove when on my days off). She brings in the wood now, as she said "it's not a big job anymore".


----------



## gyrfalcon (Nov 24, 2013)

rowerwet said:


> my wife told me to take a nap on the couch, then she brought in enough wood for the week,loaded the stove, lit it, and adjusted the secondary air all on her own, now she won't let me touch the stove....


Yeah, well, you might want to check with the numerous women who participate in this forum on that one, and a fair number of the married men.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 24, 2013)

"Harman announces stove factory equipped with Magic Heat reclaimer passes EPA certification."


----------



## ailanthus (Nov 24, 2013)

"You gotta leave that ashpan door open for a good 15-20 minutes to get it started"


----------



## dmmoss51 (Nov 24, 2013)

"I just love the sound of wood sizzling in the stove, reminds me of a good cheeseburger"


----------



## woodgeek (Nov 24, 2013)

Sooteater....what's that?  I just use a big ol' ball of chicken-wire on a rope.


----------



## teutonicking (Nov 24, 2013)

The stove is okay, but I can't stand watching those annoying colorful flames in the firebox.  I covered the glass with a steel shield so I don't have to look at them anymore.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 24, 2013)

"Backwoods Savage accidentally dropped his Fiskars axe on his moisture meter..."


----------



## webbie (Nov 24, 2013)

BrotherBart decided to trash his NC-30 and go 6.5K for a Twinfire.


----------



## teutonicking (Nov 24, 2013)

"I gotta get rid of all of this three-year old cut, split, and stacked locust and hickory.  Its just cluttering up my yard."


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 24, 2013)

ditched the Fiskars axe, this maul from harbor freight does the job with half the effort


----------



## dmmoss51 (Nov 24, 2013)

Guy delivered too much wood and it was too dry


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 24, 2013)

wet oak was to heavy to lift into the truck, a couple loads of pine made more sense


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 24, 2013)

This willow is baking us out of the house


----------



## Macpolski (Nov 24, 2013)

I love how this ethanol fuel keeps my 2-strokers running so much better and trouble-free.


----------



## CenterTree (Nov 24, 2013)

_"I can't be on here too long, I got a township council meeting I have to attend.  We are trying to implement more common sense BURN-BAN ordinances."_


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2013)

"My Honda engine on my splitter won't run"


----------



## Paul L (Nov 25, 2013)

Jags said:


> "My Honda engine on my splitter won't run"



... so I'm going with Briggs and Stratton


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2013)

"I just replaced my old stove with a new EPA one and I don't think the air control is broken."


----------



## Ashful (Nov 25, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> "I just replaced my old stove with a new EPA one and I don't think the air control is broken."


Or... "This new EPA stove sure drafts a heck of a lot better than my old smoke dragon."


----------



## teutonicking (Nov 25, 2013)

"Boy, this sweet gum splits like a dream!"


----------



## firebroad (Nov 25, 2013)

"THANK GODS IT IS SPRING!  I am so tired of all that mess and work."


----------



## NWfuel (Nov 25, 2013)

My Super Cedar will not ignite!


----------



## DTrain (Nov 25, 2013)

I have no trouble walking right past my stove without checking the thermometer...


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 25, 2013)

firebroad said:


> "THANK GODS IT IS SPRING!  I am so tired of all that mess and work."



I think I've seen BB start talking trash like like that in March.


----------



## firebroad (Nov 25, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I think I've seen BB start talking trash like like that in March.



"I'm not addicted to burning...I can quit any time I want to"


----------



## Ashful (Nov 25, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I think I've seen BB start talking trash like like that in March.


Keeping two stoves going at opposite ends of the house gets old REAL quick.  So much so, that last night and this morning I only loaded one of them, and let the other go cold.  Running just one stove is like being on vacation.


----------



## Ansky (Nov 25, 2013)

When removing ashes and hot embers, a paper bag is as good as any other container.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 25, 2013)

Flatbedford said:


> I think I've seen BB start talking trash like like that in March.



I start saying that in December.


----------



## oldspark (Nov 25, 2013)

Ansky said:


> When removing ashes and hot embers, a paper bag is as good as any other container.


 
The wife likes plastic pails.


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 25, 2013)

firebroad said:


> "THANK GODS IT IS SPRING!  I am so tired of all that mess and work."


Yeah, actually I think that one does get tossed around here a bit come March or so  
Oops, BB beat me to it, yeah, maybe it is a lil ealier...


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 25, 2013)

Ansky said:


> When removing ashes and hot embers, a paper bag is as good as any other container.


Boxes are better


----------



## Ansky (Nov 25, 2013)

I don't need any help picking out which stove to buy.  I know exactly the best one.


----------



## bag of hammers (Nov 25, 2013)

If you keep burning pine, you'll grow hair on your knuckles


----------



## weatherguy (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm going to vent my wood stove in the same flue as my furnace (oops, I did read that here)


----------



## DBoon (Nov 25, 2013)

"Don't bother posting pics - we know it happened"


----------



## Big Dan (Nov 26, 2013)

My wood guy says it was seasoned, I just don't know what seasoning he used. Pepper?


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 26, 2013)

I dunno 'bout pepper, but I do know if your wood guys tells you his wood is seasoned, you need to take that with a grain of salt!


----------



## higginscl (Nov 26, 2013)

Putting a wood stove in the garage is a great idea! When its really cold put your diesel can close to keep it from gelling up.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 27, 2013)

I'd recommend putting a another wood stove in each of those cold bedrooms at the other end of the house...


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 27, 2013)

the stove is glowing red? sounds like it needs a little more air to me....


----------



## Big Dan (Nov 27, 2013)

I find glaze Chains work great on stainless steel liners.


----------



## Big Dan (Nov 27, 2013)

my stove works way better since I plugged up those stupid tubes. now I feel confident calling this air tight stove.


----------



## Ashful (Nov 27, 2013)

"I let the salesman talk me into a catalytic stove, but now that I've been hanging around here and burning for a few years, I realize non-cat is the superior technology."


----------



## Big Dan (Nov 29, 2013)

I prefer smokeless powder with lighting my stove black powder just never seems to work out too well just ask my eyebrows that I no longer have


----------



## Dave A. (Nov 29, 2013)

News report: Handler recovering from tiger attack. The tiger may have mistaken the victim for its  favorite biting toy.


----------



## rowerwet (Nov 29, 2013)

you can find all the info on that in the guns and hunting room...


----------



## Big Dan (Nov 30, 2013)

can I burn well seasoned zombies in my Lennox stove


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 30, 2013)

My dealer recommended that I buy a stove online.


----------



## webbie (Nov 30, 2013)

Webbie keeps everyone happy....


----------



## fossil (Nov 30, 2013)

This website really sucks.


----------



## webbie (Nov 30, 2013)

fossil said:


> This website really sucks.



True, never heard that.....but I certainly have heard that I and many others here do....!!


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 30, 2013)

"I told off that old fool BrotherBart and I am still here."


----------



## DBoon (Nov 30, 2013)

"Nothing beats a magic heat for keeping a flue nice and clean"


----------



## Pdesjr (Nov 30, 2013)

I got to go out back and dump the ash bucket on the brush pile


----------



## tsquini (Nov 30, 2013)

A face cord or cord. They are both the same.
He just delivered my cord of firewood in this ford ranger


----------



## brenndatomu (Nov 30, 2013)

tsquini said:


> He just delivered my cord of firewood in this ford ranger


Ford tough baby!


----------



## Paulywalnut (Nov 30, 2013)

Does anyone want to trade a cord of Poplar for a cord of Black Locust?


----------



## tsquini (Nov 30, 2013)

The smoke In the house means the draft is working perfectly.


----------



## Big Dan (Nov 30, 2013)

Pdesjr said:


> I got to go out back and dump the ash bucket on the brush pile


I have a couple regulars who have caused brush fires. They don't dump hot ashes anymore. I hope.


----------



## brenndatomu (Dec 1, 2013)

(posted around November) So I cut down this live Red Oak this summer, CSS it at the end of September, it's too dry, burns up like gun powder!


----------



## rowerwet (Dec 1, 2013)

I got all into this burning wood thing, the saw, splitter, wood shed, new stove, fancy hearth pad, then I got my first bill after I started heating, and really I just can't sleep. I'm afraid I'm not doing my part to support the economy anymore....


----------



## Ashful (Dec 2, 2013)

I feel bad for my oil delivery man.  I saw him today at the grocery store, and he looks so... dejected.


----------



## rowerwet (Dec 2, 2013)

"ended up running the stove pipe through every room in the house, took care of heat in those cold rooms!"


----------



## Jags (Dec 2, 2013)

"I wish I would have never bought a hydraulic splitter..."


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 2, 2013)

my stove burns upside down, how do i get the fire back down to the bottom of the firebox?


----------



## John-Eddie (Dec 2, 2013)

I had to buy a different stove because my wife said the one I wanted was too pretty, not utilitarian enough, and made the house too hot.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 2, 2013)

brenndatomu said:


> I dunno 'bout pepper, but I do know if your wood guys tells you his wood is seasoned, you need to take that with a grain of salt!


 

Best One Yet!!


love it!


----------



## rowerwet (Dec 3, 2013)

we went back to burning oil, we just couldn't stand the thought of all those poor trees dying to heat our home, we also swore off toilet paper...


----------



## Fort Wisers (Dec 3, 2013)

A Fisher Papa Bear just doesn't throw a lot of heat IMO.......

lol


----------



## Fort Wisers (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm getting kind of bored of the same old routine.....you know, sitting by the fire, when it's -30 outside, sipping coffee and Irish cream


----------



## Fort Wisers (Dec 3, 2013)

I just HATE the idea of being self reliant


----------



## teutonicking (Dec 3, 2013)

"I built a rain catchment system to move rainwater through all of my wood stacks to keep them moist."


----------



## Jags (Dec 3, 2013)

"I hate Osage"


----------



## oldspark (Dec 3, 2013)

Hearth.com has not been any help to me what so ever.


----------



## Ashful (Dec 3, 2013)

"Could you just give me the abbreviated summary of your post, Bigg_Redd?"


----------



## rowerwet (Dec 3, 2013)

wood gave me splinters, found flame logs from wally world burn just as well and no splinters...


----------



## rowerwet (Dec 3, 2013)

this maple walnut burns awsome!


----------



## Sinngetreu (Dec 3, 2013)

I hate threads like this. Such a waste of time!


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 4, 2013)

I get all my wood from the gas station on the corner.


----------



## teutonicking (Dec 4, 2013)

I just picked up 200 gallons of fuel oil that someone left on the side of the road--Score!!


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 4, 2013)

teutonicking said:


> I just picked up 200 gallons of fuel oil that someone left on the side of the road--Score!!



....and a ton of pellets.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 4, 2013)

i hate not having to cut grass this time of year


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 4, 2013)

"Home Depot delivered my new Harman pellet stove today..."


----------



## Hank195 (Dec 7, 2013)

Yes that's correct, the best way to dry your wood is to stack it on and around your stove.


----------



## Kevin Dolan (Dec 7, 2013)

Those new chains from stihl don't work very good especially when you put them on backwards - where are the instructions???


----------



## bob95065 (Dec 8, 2013)

The reason I burn wood is I love the way eucalyptus splinters  feel under my fingernail.

Background:  I was reading this post just now and got up to put a log on the fire.  I picked up a eucalyptus log and got a splinter under the nail.  Ouch.


----------



## Big Dan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm not calling you retarded I'm just saying you should stick with oil heat.


----------



## daleeper (Dec 13, 2013)

My wife just loves the looks of that BK King stove.


----------



## Sprinter (Dec 13, 2013)

Begreen told me to stay away from those awful PE stoves.


----------



## Dix (Dec 13, 2013)

"Some one, please tell Dix to quite posting about Sistah's, and standing up for the "my wife/SO won't run the stove, and how do I train her" threads."

Turn this thing around, I will not go quietly, to qoute Don Henley.

*And yes, I looked for a video, and can't find one*


----------



## jqgs214 (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't bother doing a search for the info you need.  No one here knows what they are talking about anyway!


----------



## Ashful (Dec 23, 2013)

jqgs214 said:


> Don't bother doing a search for the info you need.  No one here knows what they are talking about anyway!


or similarly... "DRTFM."


----------



## DevilsBrew (Dec 23, 2013)

"Wow. Look at my long nails."  That's for the chicks...here is another one...
"What is an ash stain?"


----------



## Enzo's Dad (Dec 23, 2013)

I just can find any good use for all of these free wood pallets on craigslist.


----------

